# what color are these?



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

I want to buy these 2 young ESF but I'm not sure about the color. I think they are opals. I ask the breeder to send me the parents pic ...


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

guessing spread dominant opal


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I dont know but you sure take a nice pic how did you get them to pose lol.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

orock said:


> I dont know but you sure take a nice pic how did you get them to pose lol.


woops I did'nt read the fine print.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Some of it looks more like stress marking than a permanent color.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If its not yet named let call it "Sparrow Ink"


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I think I would call it reduced spread brown maybe, but opal is also a possibility. I agree with Becky that these birds have stress marks on their feathers though.

I bred a spread indigo recently, and her parents just wouldn't feed her enough. I ended up hand feeding her, and she has a similar look about her, except she's more blue than these brown looking birds. She's molting out now, and the irregularities on her feathers are starting to disappear.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Now I'm sure they are opel, here are parents pic,s...






​


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Spread opal was my first guess but now I don't think spread is part of the make up. 

The parents look opal and the darker one looks like it also carries kite and grizzle


----------



## spence (Dec 15, 2011)

Those are very beautiful marked birds. I don't think they are stress markings, I think it is a barring factor similar to what I see in some of my lavendar geese and muscovy ducks. My geese loose most of the barring with the adult molt. The muscovies loose a lot of the barring with the adult molt to. For some reason that pattern shows up more with recessive blue/gray colors but never wild type. That will be interesting to see if they loose it as they age. Are they still in juvenile plumage?


----------

